# Am I the only one who loves the Kindle Keyboard 3G?



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Hi! I am new to Kindle Boards and relatively new to the Kindle. I read more than 1,000 reviews on Amazon before I chose which Kindle to get -- and I chose the Kindle Keyboard 3G with advertisements. I got it for Christmas 2011. 

I chose the Keyboard 3G because it is the only one that gives me unlimited 3G to browse the Internet for free. I also wanted an eInk reader, so I didn't want the Kindle Fire. I am on the computer pretty much all day, on days when I don't substitute teach. I read a book in order to give my eyes a rest from a back lit screen.

Oh well. If you all are happy with your Kindle Touches and your Kindle Fires, more power to you. I love my Kindle Keyboard 3G! I also kind of like the advertisements. I read that you with no advertisements get the same 5 classic novel covers over and over, instead. I would get tired of that. Did you know you can get the advertisements after the fact, and Amazon will give you a credit for the advertisement discount?


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, Cherise, welcome to Kindleboards!

Congratulations on getting your Kindle Keyboard (K3) - they are very popular. I had one in August 2010 when they were first released and really loved it. I've just changed to a Touch and I'm very happy with that - I've hardly used the K3 since, to be honest.

You'll find that everyone has a different favourite Kindle, for different reasons, and we're just lucky that Amazon make the various models.

Now that you've found Kindleboards, I hope you'll stay around and get to know the boards - I'm sure you'll find loads of things of interest.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to Kindleboards and Oh - you are not alone at all!  I'm a software developer - have developed glaucoma (I think from staring at a back-lit monitor for 35 yrs) - and adore my E-ink screen for reading.  I am also not good with the "touch" thing -  tend to touch the wrong part of the screen, or not hard enough, or too hard.  The Keyboard 3G is the best!!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a K2 with a keyboard and 3G.  I also have a Fire.  I do all my book reading on the K2.  I've been very happy with it and it has lasted quite well.  I use the Fire for everything else that it can do as a tablet.  I like the keyboard a lot better than a touch screen and the k2 weighs a lot less, too.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

I have the keyboard without special offers - which I do get on my Touch.  I like both pretty equally.   But I agree the 3G is wonderful.  I did use the browser on the K3 more when I first got it; not so much anymore although it is a great feature.  The K3 was my first Kindle - now our family has 5 (Fire and Touch included) - and will always be my sentimental favorite.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I love my K2 which is very similar to the Kindle Keyboard but white with a row of number keys, less memory, an older browser, and bigger side keys and 5-way controller. I also have a Kindle Fire but I use my K2 more often for reading. I usually carry both but if I could only have one, it would be my K2.  If I had to replace it and could not find a reliable source for a K2, I would buy tke Kindle Keyboard 3G.

I don't mind the classic screensaver images. I believe that there are 23. See http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=53227.0.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip (Apr 20, 2011)

I've got the Kindle 3 too, but not with special offers. The screensavers don't really bug me, since I'm not staring at them. Once I'm done, I close my cover.



> Did you know you can get the advertisements after the fact, and Amazon will give you a credit for the advertisement discount?


Seriously? My husband went out to the city to buy mine, so I don't know if it would count off site. Pretty neat option though.


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

I love my KK3G. I plan on it being my constant companion this summer. I also have a Fire; when people ask about them I call them my Fire and my real Kindle.   I don't see them as competitors as they fill completely different niches for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CheriseKelley said:


> Did you know you can get the advertisements after the fact, and Amazon will give you a credit for the advertisement discount?


That's not how I understand that it works.  If you bought a kindle with the advertisement sleep pictures, you can 'buy out' of them for $30 to $50 -- how much depends on the model. If you bought one WITHOUT the advertisements, you may, depending on the model, opt in. . . .but you don't get a credit for doing so.

Oh, and I do have a Keyboard model. . . .I got it on release day in 2010. . . .still use it regularly, as well as my Basic model, my DX, and my Fire.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Welcome to Kindle Boards!  

I love my 3G Kindle Keyboard.  When I first got the Touch screen my neck was jammed after a few nights reading in bed with it, the KK raises the screen a little higher which is much easier for me.  I like having the 3G internet as well.  It is lighter than the K2, has better contrast and is easy to use.  It is my favorite Kindle.


----------



## Kia Zi Shiru (Feb 7, 2011)

I think the reason why not a lot of people are talking about it is because we've had new ones running around quite a lot and the K3 seems to be phasing out on Amazon. So most of the talk is about the newer types.

I bought the K3 last year, also the 3G version, and I still love it. Though because I'm now at home with stable internet I use it less. Mostly because the KT is easier to navigate when I read and want to randomly check Facebook or Twitter and I'm near Wifi anyway.
Although there are moments when I like my K3 better, like when reading manga or when it is easier to just stand my kindle (since I got a cover that converts into a stand on my K3, but just a book cover on my KT).

Welcome to the boards and have fun looking around


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Since i got my Fire I've not looked back - but i would say the K3 was a brilliant reader, the battery life just seemed to go on forever and ever, i guess i do miss that. As for the ads, cant say the really bothered me.


----------



## Mips (Nov 13, 2011)

If I had gotten the Keyboard 3G instead of the wifi then I would not have gotten the Touch.  I was very happy with my keyboard format.  I got the less expensive K3wifi (the ad option was not available yet) I rationalized that wifi is *everywhere*.  It's not.  Not that I *needed* 3G I could live without it but it's just easier not to. 

I'm still adjusting to the Touch but using the k3k is now funny as I start to touch the screen instead of arrow up and around.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I haven't had any desire to upgrade.  I don't use the keyboard really at all, so I wouldn't mind having a smaller unit.  But I don't care about that enough to upgrade.

Maybe if a newer model comes out with a lit screen like the new nook, or a newer generation e-ink screen with better contrast....


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I've got the Kindle with keyboard too and I'm very happy with it.
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

Among the plethora of devices I have that will render ebooks, the K3 is still my primary reader.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh, I still use my K3 (KK as it's now called, but I can't help being 'old school' ) for reading books all the time. E-ink is much easier for me, for reading. I have no need/desire to go to the Touch or another e-ink Kindle right now, in large part because I don't want to lose the 3G availability as backup to the wifi.

I do also love my Fire, though, but I use it for web, games (both solo and with other players), some video, and reading magazines. But not books.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a K2 and a Fire.  I planned to read on the K2 and use the Fire as a tablet.  Well, it hasn't worked out that way.  I have only used the Fire since I got it.  I won't get ride of my K2 because I still love it, it has a much longer battery life and the 3G connection that make it more useful for travel.  I used the physical keyboard and prefer it to the touch screen one.  I also prefer the buttons on the side to change pages rather than the touch screen.  However, I like the much larger screen and the much, much faster processing of the Fire.  My K2 was getting really, really slow.  Too many books I guess.


----------



## Pam G. (May 14, 2012)

I love my kindle too and wifi she great. But I'd found only one law on it so far no javachat tool for Kindle fire yet. I hope the KF team and Amazon will solve that one day.
Pam G.


----------



## RedGolum (Nov 2, 2011)

My wife has a Fire, and I have a KK.  My K2 was acting funny, and I looked at the Touch and Fire, and ended up with the Keyboard.  

I hate typing on touch screens, and I take a lot of notes when I read.  The Keyboard works the best for me.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

If I had to give up all of my e-book readers except one, I would keep my K3 (or Kindle Keyboard as it is now called).
To put this in perspective, I have a K1, K2, K3, K4, DX, Fire, Nook Touch and a Sony PRS 505.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Nope.  You're not the only one.  We're EVERYWHERE.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a K3 with special offers and love it!  I also have a Fire which I love too but use the K3 for reading all the time.  I prefer e-ink to backlit.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I still love it.  I prefer having a keyboard.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't love inanimate objects so I'm no longer married. But, I have the Kindle3 and the new Kindle Basic. I like them both and wuld probably give the edge to the Kindle3 but it's a slight edge.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I'm quite happy with my K3/3G. It pretty much goes with me everywhere (except the shower).

I was also happy with my K1 (until it didn't want to scroll anymore).


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

patrickt said:


> I don't love inanimate objects so I'm no longer married.


Nice.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Yup, I have my Kindle Keyboard and Love it!  I have bought the newer Kindle and Kindle Toush as gifts, but I have no desire to upgrade.  In fact I would be very disappointed if something happened to my K3 and I had to replace it with a newer model...


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I love my Kindle keyboard also.  As a matter of fact, purchased another one as backup in the event.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I saw someone at work who had a 3G keyboard on their desk as a 'win' (they thought it might be a lesser model because it had the keyboard) and I was actually jealous. I love my keyboard 3G and I'm worried I'd have to replace it with a newer, uglier, sans keyboard model.

I considered swiping it as a backup.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> I love my Kindle keyboard also. As a matter of fact, purchased another one as backup in the event.


I've been thinking about doing that too.


----------



## JoyCox (Mar 21, 2012)

I love my Kindle Keyboard 3G.

We live in an area with frequent power outages, and during bad storms I use it to pull up Wunderground radar to see what's going to hit us next. I also have the power company "current outages" page marked so I can get an idea how much of the region is without power.

I also use the keyboard a lot to do final proofing when writing. That way I can sit in a comfy chair and if I see a typo it's easy to mark it with a footnote or comment. I can then pull up my clippings file and do corrections at the computer later.


----------



## omadonna (Nov 5, 2011)

The ONLY Kindle I own is the KK 3G WSO. I've wanted an ereader for a few years, but money is really tight for us and I couldn't justify the purchase of what I considered a luxury.  Then last year we got a little more of a tax refund than we were expecting and DH insisted I get my wish. I researched the different brands and decided it would be Kindle, then stressed over which model I should get, since I was pretty sure it would be my only ereader until it died. Do I want the "baby" because it's so light? Do I want the DX because it has a larger screen? I knew I didn't want the Fire - I sit in front of a computer all day at work and was convinced by the advertising that e-ink was the way to go. I actually thought that getting the Keyboard was a drawback, but I wanted the most "bang for my buck" and felt that the K3 was it. Wifi can be spotty at home and 3G has really come in handy for me many times.

I'm totally in love with my K3 and wouldn't trade it for anything. If someone wants mine, they'll have to pry it from my cold, dead hands.


----------



## Peta31 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a Kindle Keyboard and I'm happy with it!


----------



## debrajean (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a K2 and a fire.  Love them both for different reasons.  Just bought a kk  3G/wifi from the trade sell and barter thread here. Still trying to justify having 3!!! Kindles. But I am so excited for it to come. K2 is 3G only and fire is wifi only BUT kk is both!! ~sigh~ love my kindles and amazon.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have been using a K4 because I enjoyed the smaller size, but on a whim I took my K3 3G on a business trip last week.  I found that I really enjoyed the physical keyboard when searching for words and even in making bookmarks.  The 3G ability was nicer to have than I'd expected, even though not truly essential.  I do like the greater pocketability of the K4, but the K3 has moved back up in my esteem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Excellent price today on dailysteals.com on a refurbished Keyboard with 3G.  

Caveat:  it looks like a 'woot' type site but I have no personal experience with it.


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

Still have mine.

I was using my Fire a lot, even considered selling my K3, but after a while I got tired of the glare, so I'm back to using mainly the K3 at work/outside and the fire just at night in bed.


----------



## Melinda C. (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for all the encouraging advice, everyone. I'm currently in the throes of the all-important decision of which Kindle to get. I've gravitated to the KK/K3, and this thread has helped me greatly!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I had a K2 3G that developed a screen flaw last month.  I was able to upgrade to a K3.  I still love my keyboard Kindle!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog (Feb 23, 2010)

I love the K3 but I gotta admit the K4 fits much nicer in my small purse (Vera Bradley Mini Hipster).


----------



## TerryS (Mar 29, 2011)

I have the 3G and enjoy it still. Also have the Fire, but my daughter has taken over the Fire with her love of apps.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

You certainly are not alone.  I love my K3 3G and use it for daytime reading.  I also have the Fire which gets used for low light and night time reading as well as viewing movies for when I am on the road.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I have a k2 & k3(kk), dell streak tablet, & droid x(phone).  While I read books on all of my devices, I prefer the keyboard  on my kindles to the touch screen on the streak & droid x for typing.


----------



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

I love my kindle keyboard over my other touch.  It's direct for all functions, more in control with zero accidental page forwards or backwards that make me unhappy to find where I was just one second before, and the sound quality/volume is better.  My kindle touch looks good but sits collecting dust as my keyboard is always close by to  read.

PS: I also have a Samsung Table, IPAD #3, Raza Android phone with Kindle applications, as well as a Kindle Touch...but it's my K3g I love!


----------



## BevAnneS (May 11, 2010)

I love my keyboards (K2 and K3).  I've never been a big fan on touch, which is one of the reasons my Nook sits on a shelf being saved for the occasional available-in-ePub-only books I want to read.


----------



## akw4572 (Nov 3, 2008)

I love my Kindle Keyboard 3G.  The only thing that I long for is delivery of library books via 3g.  That's the only reason I'd consider upgrading.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

I also love using my KK; it's pretty useful when I'm out shopping and want to quickly check a review of some miscellaneous product 
I did get tired of clicking to turn pages and usually use my Sony PRS-650 Touch for reading (or steal hubby's new Sony T1!) LOL
The T1 would rock the Casba if it didn't crash and forget all five library cards and all checked out books ;(
Using the reader to find, check out and d/l books is lots of fun! I'm hoping for a GlowWiFi !!


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

My K3 is the only one I own and I have no desire to replace it. I bought my mom a K4 for Christmas and helped her set it up. It seemed very nice to work with, hold, and use. But I don't want to trade mine for it!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> Welcome to Kindle Boards!
> 
> I love my 3G Kindle Keyboard. When I first got the Touch screen my neck was jammed after a few nights reading in bed with it, the KK raises the screen a little higher which is much easier for me. I like having the 3G internet as well. It is lighter than the K2, has better contrast and is easy to use. It is my favorite Kindle.


Thanks for this post. I was coveting the K4, and I may get it someday to carry in my purse, but since I do most of my reading in bed, I'm going to stick with my K3. Until I read your post I didn't even realize how it's just the right height for reading in bed. Great point.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> Thanks for this post. I was coveting the K4, and I may get it someday to carry in my purse, but since I do most of my reading in bed, I'm going to stick with my K3. Until I read your post I didn't even realize how it's just the right height for reading in bed. Great point.


Paired with a _Peeramid Pillow_, the Kindle 3 Keyboard is perfect for reading in bed!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Paired with a _Peeramid Pillow_, the Kindle 3 Keyboard is perfect for reading in bed!


How does that work when you're sitting in bed? Where do you hold it? I need something for my Fire.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> How does that work when you're sitting in bed? Where do you hold it? I need something for my Fire.


I rest the Kindle on the Peeramid Pillow. The Peeramid Pillow then sits on my lap if I am sitting up. If I'm more reclined, it sits on my stomach. No hands required, except for page turns. Sometimes I slip my hand between the Kindle and my Oberon cover, or loop the Oberon bungee around my finger if I'm particularly sleepy for added security.


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I originally got the K2 when they first came out and was immediately in love. My husband upgraded me to the K3 keyboard 3g for Mother's day last year and I have to say I love it more than the K2. I got the Fire for Christmas, but the backlight really hurts my eyes while reading so I use it like a tablet or for Children's books for my kids. Something about the ease of the keyboard while searching for things is why I think I like it so much. Plus it's so much lighter than the Fire for traveling with me. We travel alot to MO and I can never get a wi-fi connection where we go so the 3g is great when I decide I want to buy a new book while on vacation or check my email.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

akw4572 said:


> I love my Kindle Keyboard 3G. The only thing that I long for is delivery of library books via 3g. That's the only reason I'd consider upgrading.


My library does this, so it is possible!

Thank you, everyone who posted here! I'm sorry I did not come in to thank you before. I only just today figured out how to find answers to my posts here on Kindleboards.

I should also thank KB member David Gaughran. Reading his "Let's Get Digital" book is what brought me here!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I love my KK 3G + wifi and it will take quite a new version of Kindle to get me to purchase a new one. I loved my K2 but did get the KK due to it's lighter weight (I have wrist problems). 

I get library books wirelessly quite often so you should be able to do it on yours.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love both my Kindle Fire and Kindle 3. I read on the K3, everything else on the Fire. They make a great combo.


----------



## Raheulon (Aug 1, 2012)

I like being able to physically press buttons to type words.. not having a keyboard is like trying to type things in on a console the like PS3 or 360 controllers.. annoying and slow! For me, yes the 3G Kindle Keyboard is worth the extra money..


----------

